# I'm so proud :D



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I've made a website! Link for it is here. It is in no way complete yet but a lot of constructive criticism is most welcome. I want to know

Sections you feel I should add
If I;ve made any typos
Any links you think I should add.

I still need to add a couple of sub sections under rat care 101. It's very much a work in progress atm but it;s getting there 

Welcome! (Akai-Chan Rattery)

(Someone comment on the picture on the front page... I spent FOREVER trying to get it towork! I'm so proud of it!)

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow well done hun its looks great !! i cant see anything wrong with it !! cant wait til its finished x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love the website 

I think your pic on the front is so cute


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

It looks really good and the pic is amazing


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

It looks very good, Had a look through the Bucks and Does pages, Didnt see any pictures on the does however, Not sure if you havent uploaded/problems viewing for others or maybe by computers being lame again.
I read the Rat care 101 which is very informational (Is that actually a word? :S)
and helpfull.
All in all its a very good site, I should have more pictures, Apart from that tis perfect 

Cheev,

Edit: One thing, I wouldnt reccomend you putting your mobile number on it, Just incase some wierdo comes after you D:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

SilentChev said:


> It looks very good, Had a look through the Bucks and Does pages, Didnt see any pictures on the does however, Not sure if you havent uploaded/problems viewing for others or maybe by computers being lame again.
> I read the Rat care 101 which is very informational (Is that actually a word? :S)
> and helpfull.
> All in all its a very good site, I should have more pictures, Apart from that tis perfect
> ...


its a work in progress


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

I wasnt trying to insult or anything, If i did i appologise.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

SilentChev said:


> It looks very good, Had a look through the Bucks and Does pages, Didnt see any pictures on the does however, Not sure if you havent uploaded/problems viewing for others or maybe by computers being lame again.
> I read the Rat care 101 which is very informational (Is that actually a word? :S)
> and helpfull.
> All in all its a very good site, I should have more pictures, Apart from that tis perfect
> ...


I have mobile number up there so i can be contacted, i haven;t finished uploading photos yet, i'll be doing that tomorrow 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

..........................


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I asked for positive feedback.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's great Red 

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks good, easy to follow layout, i like it.

Rats dont live for 5 years though, so maybe edit that??
Same with the rabbit food...`rats cant digest it` etc, also not true :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks good but rats can have rabbit food as a base. Mine do and it's perfectly ok.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Well done, I couldn't even begin to do my own website!

Are you a NFRS registered breeder/rattery?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Looks good, easy to follow layout, i like it.
> 
> Rats dont live for 5 years though, so maybe edit that??
> Same with the rabbit food...`rats cant digest it` etc, also not true :thumbup:


Rats can live up to 5 years of age 



> For most people, the main drawback of rats is their short lifespan, which currently averages 2 to 3 years. However, with proper careespecially proper dietrats have the potential to live to 4 or 5. The Guiness Book of World Records lists the record rat lifespan at 7 years 4 months!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Rats can live up to 5 years of age


The Rat Fanclub you copied the info from, also claim that Dumbo rats are bigger....which is false!! :laugh:

So i wouldnt take the info as gospel, much like Rodney, the lab rat who supposedly reached the age you describe in 1995, was later withdrawn from editions of the Guinness Book Of Records as he was actually 2 rats...im sure you can fathom out what they did....


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking good
Can't see any probs with it from where I am sat.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> The Rat Fanclub you copied the info from, also claim that Dumbo rats are bigger....which is false!! :laugh:
> 
> So i wouldnt take the info as gospel, much like Rodney, the lab rat who supposedly reached the age you describe in 1995, was later withdrawn from editions of the Guinness Book Of Records as he was actually 2 rats...im sure you can fathom out what they did....


Another quote from a different source then 



> The average lifespan of a pet rat is 2-3 years, but they have the potential to live up to 5 if obtained from a healthy line and are very well taken care of. Most pet store rats are not bred for health or longevity and are often inbred, and therefore don't usually make it to 3. If you want a longer-lived rat, seek out a breeder near you. They will be able to tell you how long their rats usually live and you can get an idea of how long your rat will live, and what health problems (if any) to expect.


This quote came from a vet assistant with over 10 years experience breeding rats.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Brilliant site Akai ! Can't wait so see the pics of my future boys on there !!! Love the layout !

Also my with the regards to the life span of a rat, my aunty has one that lived to 5yrs 3months.


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks great hun.
typo in the faq section with the word experiment - how often should i feed them
spotted another one aswell but cant remember which bit i seen it in lol


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Another quote from a different source then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that vet assistant has no concept of how important inbreeding is when creating a line of healthy rats....so not a great example lol.

its something which is necessary if you want to be able to correct faults in your lines (which all will have in the beginning) and unrelated x unrelated generation after generation creates rats with massive amounts of deleterious recessives....which then does shorten lifespans!

Spoiled Ratten Rattery-Outcrossing, Linebreeding and Inbreeding in Rats, by Elisabeth Brooks
Inbreeding, linebreeding and outbreeding  what is what?
Breeding Guide: Breeding Methods
Inbreeding, Linebreeding & Outcrossing


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done on the great website - c'est tres impresive!!!!

And it's now on my favourites


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

@Spoiledrat - Rats can live up to 5 years, I have had one live to just under 5 years/ I'm just highlighting that there is the possibility that they can lvie this long and if they do want one, to be prepared for it to live that long 

@7pets- I've always found tht rabbit food makes for messy, sqidgy, smelly horrible poo. I will edit that bit but i'd personally avoid it, rat food really isn;t that expensive. plus the diet I have stated is one that any rat I home would be on when they leave 

@Jackson - No I'm not an NFRS registered breeder 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok have corrected the things people have said. There was a thing in the 'how long do they live' question saying its most common that they live 2-3 years 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Have you got a Gambian pouched rat yet? I've got one on hold


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

sayj said:


> Have you got a Gambian pouched rat yet? I've got one on hold


Nope, not getting one for quite a while yet... Finding it a handful with my current menegerie as it is!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

I know, it's gonna be huge


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

sayj said:


> I know, it's gonna be huge


Well as of next thursday I will have...

13 rats
3 ferrets
1 dog

No psace or time for a GPR aswel methinks 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

you've got your hands full, do you have the space?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

sayj said:


> you've got your hands full, do you have the space?


Yep  Plenty of room, just getting lots of stacking cages for the rats 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks very good Akai-Chan! Liking the picture on the front page!

only thing I saw that needed a change was this...



> We are a small hobby breeder of fancy rats, breeding for health, temperament and longevity *[insert fullstop here]* I have been keeping rats for more than 12 years and have just started breeding again after a 3 years hiatus.


I hope I don't come across as petty, if I do then I apologise.... I'm just letting you know that I can't find any other faults apart from missing the full stop in the first paragraph  Well done on the website. :thumbup:


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

What are stacking cages?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

RattehChickidee said:


> Looks very good Akai-Chan! Liking the picture on the front page!
> 
> only thing I saw that needed a change was this...
> 
> I hope I don't come across as petty, if I do then I apologise.... I'm just letting you know that I can't find any other faults apart from missing the full stop in the first paragraph  Well done on the website. :thumbup:


That's awesome, thankyou  Glad I have my own team of proofreaders 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

sayj said:


> What are stacking cages?


Cages that stack on top of eachother... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

yeah but do they have entrances to the other cages or are they just for stacking?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

sayj said:


> yeah but do they have entrances to the other cages or are they just for stacking?


All the cages have entrances, they just get put on top of eachother to save space

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Have you got pics? I'd like to see what it looks like.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I stack some of my cages too

Takes up less room that way


----------

